# Joseph Firestone, Manchester



## Piers (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a large 60mm silver Centre Seconds Chronograph, with slide stop device....fairly orthodox design...case dated about 1911.

The movement is engraved *Joseph Firestone, Manchester*.

Anyone recognise the name ?

Could be the watchsmith, or possibly a dealer or a customer ?

Thanks...Piers


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

DO NOT USE the stop thing. It will break the balance over time


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Joseph Firestone was probably the retailer or the Jeweller, the movement itself ( called an ebauce ) would have been bought in, usually without the balance, and this would have been fitted by the watchmaker then name on the movement engraved of the retailer.

This type of movement is very common, i have two of these identical but with different names.......


----------

